# Bottling



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Usually a bleach OR an ammonia solution will so the trick. Some metallic labels and some glues are just impossible, but usually I get better'n 90% easily.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*some are impossible*

if you get one of those really stubborn ones like the foil type, sometimes it seems like the glue they use must be made of rubber. no amount of soaking will get them loose. what i do, on particular bottles that i really want to save.... after you soak them and the label doesnt come off, try taking a butter knife and "shaving" strips of the label off the glass. Works best if they were in a hot water soak 1st. then after they dry you will see a lot of residue on the bottle from the glue. Try products like "Goof Off" or denatured alcohol or acetone or gasoline or napalm......


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the feeback. Ammonia and bleach are both cheap so I'll commence some ammonia soakin' today. Generally I would not bother with this and would buy new bottles, but these are some really nice colbalt blue bottles...I really like them.
Again..thanks.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

OK...ammonia did the trick....and in fairly short order(a ten minute soak) I was able to easily scrape off the troublesome labels and adhesive. Thanks for the advise. It is a really good feeling to reuse these nice blue cobalt bottles!


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Ammonia or another strong base is my preferred label remover. Just be careful not to mix ammonia with bleach. You will produce a toxic cloud of chlorine if you do so.


----------

